# 2 NATO soldiers killed -June 6-2007



## Mike Baker (6 Jun 2007)

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2007/06/06/nato-soldiers.html?ref=rss




> Two NATO soldiers were killed in two separate battles with suspected Taliban fighters in southern Afghanistan, the alliance said on Wednesday.
> 
> NATO's International Security Assistance Force released no further details, including the soldiers' nationalities or where the combat took place.
> 
> ...


----------



## gaspasser (6 Jun 2007)

If NATO and/or the Military have yet to release the names of the fallen, why-oh why! does CBC find it necessary to add that 56 Canadian Soldiers have died on this mission?? 
:-\ frakking CBC!

How insenstive of me not add that my heart goes out to the families and friends of our fallen comrades.  
...may time not age them...


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Jun 2007)

Irrespective of the cbc's reporting methods (more on that later in another thread), RIP to the fallen, and may their families be consoled in this their time of sorrow.


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Jun 2007)

CTV has a bit more: 





> Two NATO soldiers killed in clashes with Taliban
> Updated Wed. Jun. 6 2007 6:43 AM ET
> 
> Associated Press
> ...



http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070606/NATO_soldiers_070506/20070606?hub=TopStories


----------



## McG (6 Jun 2007)

> Two NATO soldiers killed in Afghanistan; no Canadian casualties
> Canadian Press
> Published: Wednesday, June 06, 2007
> 
> ...


http://www.canada.com/topics/news/story.html?id=71da8dc0-f8a9-4a62-aa80-5ed452efe4df&k=5651


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Jun 2007)

Still, even if they are not Canadian, they still have families that are grieving for them.   RIP.


----------



## McG (6 Jun 2007)

> Nato troops killed in Afghanistan
> 
> The troops had died in "separate engagements with enemy fighters", a statement from Nato's International Security Assistance Force (Isaf) said.
> 
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/6726255.stm


----------



## teddybear (6 Jun 2007)

RIP soldiers  
Deepest condolances to the families.


----------



## BernDawg (6 Jun 2007)

RIP Troops


----------



## safeboy43 (7 Jun 2007)

R.I.P Troops. We all fight for the common cause


----------



## Jack O. (7 Jun 2007)

May they rest in peace.


----------



## Armymedic (7 Jun 2007)

A British and an American soldier, as I read on the news this am.


----------

